# I can't tell if I have babies!



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

I put my CT's in to spawn, they've been there for a few days now.
the male has a giant nest and is guarding it and making more bubbles.

the female is doing her own thing... how can I tell if a spawn has happened and I dont know it?


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

shine a flashlight on the nest. Are there little eggs that look like grains of salt stuck to the bubbles? Also is the female thin and bedraggled looking?
The eggs are hard to see but if you look closely you can spot them. Also I'm sure you can find a picture in the internet of what they look like.


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

the female looks a little raggedy, and sort of sulks near the bottom. she's still very fat, though

Okay, will try to find a flashlight.. thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She may not have released all her eggs.


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

that's true.

I'm pretty much convinced there's some eggs in there now. I had to take the female out because the male was chasing her away from the nest. He won't budge from under it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ther's probably eggs in there then. You'll know soon enough when they hatch.


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

I can see them now!
not alot, maybe 20
how exciting!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!! I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

omg, they're hatching
i can see their little eyeballs and tails if i press my face against the glass, lol!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

ahh! thats amazing. my batch just hatched tonight too. good luck raising them.


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

luck to you, too!


----------

